# Wird AMD als Firma aufgespalten?



## michelthemaster (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

dass der Chiphersteller im Moment in einer Krise steckt, sollte wohl fast jedem hier klar sein. Sinkende Aktienkurse und rückläufige Absatzzahlen im CPU/APU/GPU-Geschäft sind dafür verantwortlich. Gleichzeitig fehlt das Entwicklungskapital, um schneller an technologische Fortschritte wie eine neue Chip-Architektur sowie kleinere Fertigungsgrößen zu kommen.

Nun erwägt die Firma eine Aufspaltung von AMD. Das heißt, es könnte etwa die Grafiksparte ausgegliedert werden. Die Entscheidung ist aber momentan noch nicht getroffen.

Eigene Meinung: Ich fände das sehr schade, wenn es so kommen würde, denn dies würde auf lange Sicht gesehen wohl den Tod der Firma bedeuten, die immer wieder auf`s Neue tolle Produkte hervorgebracht hat. Dies ist wohl unter Anderem auf Intels Geschäftspraktiken in der Vergangenheit zu führen, aufgrund dessen AMD daran gehindert wurde, seine Marktanteile auszubauen (trotz teilweise überlegener/gleichwertiger Produkte).  Ein Kauf von z.B. Samsung wäre wohl eine gute Möglichkeit, den Konzern wieder auf die Beine zu bringen...



Quelle: Golem.de

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

Auch schon gelesen, halte ich für Schwachsinn. Sie verkaufen sicher vielleicht das ein oder andere, aber AMD kann CPU und GPU gar nicht richtig trennen. Schließlich ist die Custom-SoC Sparte die einzige die im letzten Quartal nicht eingebrochen ist, und die besteht aus beidem.  Höchstens mit anständigen Sonderverträgen und einem großen Käufer (und selbst dann glaub ichs erst wenn ichs sehe, Übernahmegerüchte und so einen Schwachsinn sieht man ja auch alle Jahreszeit mal).

Abschließend würde ich eher sagen, dass Frau Su es maximal in Erwägung zieht, weil sie alles in Erwägung zieht, um das Unternehmen an die Spitze zu führen.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (20. Juni 2015)

Weil AMD einfach bescheuert ist, die erfinden HBM und anstatt der Menschheit zu zeigen das die auch eine spezielle Technologie haben, verkaufen die HBM an Nvidia damit Nvidia noch besser als AMD ist. AMD ist selber schuld wenn alles was du erfinden an Nvidia verkaufen.


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

HBM wird nicht verkauft, HBM wurde von AMD mitentwickelt und dementsprechend zahlt AMD keinerlei Lizenzkosten, kommt an den Speicher billiger ran, hat frühere Einblicke usw usf. Wahrscheinlich gehen dadurch sogar NVidias Lizenzierungskosten teilweise an AMD.


----------



## keinnick (20. Juni 2015)

Aufspalte muss ja nicht verkaufen bedeuten. Genau so gut kann auch einfach eine Ausgliederung erfolgen, so dass bestimmte Firmensegmente zukünftig als eigene Gesellschaft geführt werden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Juni 2015)

GPU werden wohl besser laufen als CPU jedenfalls bei PC bei Servern kann es wieder anders aussehen. Aus meiner Sicht wäre es schlecht wenn AMD keine CPUs mehr machen würde dann wäre nur noch Intel am Markt auch wenn es selbst jetzt schon fast so ist da AMD einfach nur noch mit Tricks mithalten kann wie z.B. Wassergekühlter bei ihrem besten CPU und nun auch bei CPU scheinbar das selbe kommt, viel Leistung aber nur dank Wasserkühlung möglich. Hoffe AMD kann mal wieder die schnellste Gaming CPU und GPU liefern und das auch beim Energieverbrauch vs Leistung.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

ich kene mich nicht unbedingt mit amd's zahlen aus... jedoch ich ja schon lange bekant das sie in der krise stecken....

eine aufspaltung bzw ein teilverkauf z.b. an samsung wäre ev garnicht so schlecht... samsung ist gros und hat massig geld zur förderung der technologi....
das prob beim sponsoren finden ist bei amd ja halt nur, da si in lezten jahren nicht sooo viel umsatz gemacht haben, das jeder denkt das er nicht in ein sinkendes schif investiren will.... langfristig würden mehr sponsoren ja wahrscheinlich besere produkte und mehr umsatz bedeuten...nur ist das den meisten ja leider zu spekulativ...


----------



## Soulsnap (20. Juni 2015)

Sinkende Aktienkurse? Da sagt mein Broker aber was anderes.


----------



## keinnick (20. Juni 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Sinkende Aktienkurse? Da sagt mein Broker aber was anderes.



Naja, wenn man den 3-Monats-Chart ansieht, dann beißt man evtl. in die Tischkante wenn man im März gekauft hat.


----------



## xHaru (20. Juni 2015)

Wenn man sich mal ansieht, was fürn Blödsinn da teilweise entwickelt worden ist (Ja, Bulldozer, ich meine dich!), dann brauch man sich auch nicht über solche Zahlen wundern. Wenn Intel da dann halt besser ist und AMD sich eher auf die APUs konzentriert, ists auch kein Wunder.

Allerdings sind die Konsolen wiederum von AMD versorgt, weshalb ich mir die schlechten Zahlen nicht erklären kann.



keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man den 3-Monats-Chart ansieht, dann beißt man evtl. in die Tischkante wenn man im März gekauft hat.



Da beißt man eher von der Tischkante ab..


----------



## Soulsnap (20. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man den 3-Monats-Chart ansieht, dann beißt man evtl. in die Tischkante wenn man im März gekauft hat.



Joa, ich hab Ende Mai gekauft, mal schauen ob sie im Juli wieder sinken oder steigen. Ob ich sie behalte entscheidet sich am 24.


----------



## keinnick (20. Juni 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Joa, ich hab Ende Mai gekauft, mal schauen ob sie im Juli wieder sinken oder steigen. Ob ich sie behalte entscheidet sich am 24.



Trailing-Stop-Loss nicht vergessen.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

....naja ich denke wen sie endlich das leitungsprob in games mal eliminiren würden und in games widee gleichauf mit intel wären, im mom zieht nen sandi i5 den amd max prozzi ab (weis den namen nicht auswendig) auser das game nuzt mehr als 4 kerne.....
wen das behoben ist, denke ich werden viele auch wider zu amd greifen... nur aktuel haben sie im gamingsegment cpu technisch eig nichts auser nen geringen preis entgegenzusetzen


----------



## Soulsnap (20. Juni 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ....naja ich denke wen sie endlich das leitungsprob in games mal eliminiren würden und in games widee gleichauf mit intel wären, im mom zieht nen sandi i5 den amd max prozzi ab (weis den namen nicht auswendig) auser das game nuzt mehr als 4 kerne.....
> wen das behoben ist, denke ich werden viele auch wider zu amd greifen... nur aktuel haben sie im gamingsegment cpu technisch eig nichts auser nen geringen preis entgegenzusetzen



Naja, sie haben Ende 2013 ja auch selbst zugegeben das die Bulldozer Architektur ein Fehlschlag war und sie deshalb auch kein Geld mehr da rein stecken, sondern das Highend Segment bis 2016 Intel überlassen. Erst mit Zen wollen sie wieder Anschluss finden  ( bzw könnten)


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

naja genau das finde ich etwas fragwürdig... weil so lasen sie einiges an geld liegen...
in kaum einen neuen gamer pc komt amd... die empfehlungen bei gamer pc's sind bei den zsamstelungen zu über 90% intel...

ich finds halt etwas schade...  weil amd zwischendurch in cpus ja immer wieder die nase vorne hate... aber mkt dem buldozer haben sie sich echt selbst eine reingewürgt


----------



## Soulsnap (20. Juni 2015)

Sie haben schlicht nicht das Kapital um neben einer kompletten Neuentwicklung auch noch eine alte Architektur ( die wohl trotzdem " versagen " würde) weiterzuentwickeln. Aus der Sicht haben sie alles richtig gemacht. Zumal die APUs gar nicht so schlecht laufen.


----------



## JimSim3 (20. Juni 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal ansieht, was fürn Blödsinn da teilweise entwickelt worden ist (Ja, Bulldozer, ich meine dich!), dann brauch man sich auch nicht über solche Zahlen wundern. Wenn Intel da dann halt besser ist und AMD sich eher auf die APUs konzentriert, ists auch kein Wunder.



Naja, Bulldozer kann man nicht schön reden... Aber hätte der Umschwung auf Mehrkernoptimierung / Multithreading früher statt gefunden und Microsoft hätte seinen Arsch früher bewegt und den Overhead bei DX früher gesenkt, wäre der Bulldozer wahrscheinlich gar nicht so weit abgeschlagen hinter Intel wie er die letzten Jahre leider war. Hier hat sich AMD schlicht verzockt und in die falsche Richtung entwickelt...



> Allerdings sind die Konsolen wiederum von AMD versorgt, weshalb ich mir die schlechten Zahlen nicht erklären kann.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass das auch hier wohl eine langfristige Wette von AMD ist. Zu Beginn wird hier wohl kaum Geld zu holen sein. Erst wenn die Fertigungsprozesse verkleinert und die Produktionskosten von Jaguar weiter gesenkt werden wird AMD hier wirklich Gewinn machen. Hoffen wir für AMD das sich die Konsolengeneration lange hält und auch noch in zwei Jahren ihre Käufer findet.


Nächstes Jahr wird auf jeden Fall entscheidend für AMD. Die Umstellung des Fertigungsprozesses bei den Grafikkarten und die neue Prozessorarchitektur Zen müssen ein Erfolg werden. Einen zweiten Bulldozer wird AMD nicht überleben.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (20. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte noch nie eine AMD CPU :p
Falls FM3 geil wird und nicht so wie die 8x5Ghz laufen werden dann bin ich mal gespannt.
Hab zurzeit einen 4790k denn ich ohne Probleme aus meinem PC rausschmeißen würde.
AMD CPU + AMD GPU, hört sich bisschen cool an 
AMD hat ein großes Potenzial, wird in 2016 der Fertigungsprozess von AMD CPU/GPUs gesenkt? 14nm ?
Weiß nicht ob ich mir doch die Fury Nano kaufen sollte bis ZEN und HBM2 kommt 

(Hab Platz nur für 26cm GPUs.)


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

Solltest du, Konsum ist gut für die Firma und meinen Kurs


----------



## b5xen (20. Juni 2015)

Vor 2016/17 werden die sich nicht aufspalten. Das macht einfach keinen Sinn, da AMD vollkommen auf die Zen-Architektur setzt und es vor der Veröffentlichung, bzw. vor den ersten Quartalszahlen nach der Veröffentlichung der neuen CPUs und ggf. von HBM2 keinen 'Todesstoß' für AMD geben wird.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Solltest du, Konsum ist gut für die Firma und meinen Kurs [emoji14]


ja aber kaufst du was ... was deinen ansprüchen innerhalb deines budgets nicht genügt?
da ich hauptsächlich spiele würde ich bei der aktuellen lage NIEMALS auf ne amd cpu setzen...  im absoluten lowbudget bereicht kann das ja anderst aussehen...aber im highend bereich ist jeder der sich aktuel nen amd kauft und HAUPTSÄCHLICH mit dem pc zokt einfach nur doof meiner meinung nach... weil im high3nd bereich rennt haswel den fx'n davon...

aber wie gesagt kommt imer auf den anwendungsbereich an... bei anwendjngen sind die amds gleichauff, teilweise besser, schlechter...komt auf die anwendung an...


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

Keine Sorge, das war nur flappsig dahergeredet, ich "musste" letztes Jahr selbst zum 5820K greifen. Ich empfehle AMD schon nur da wo AMD hingehört 
(Auch wenn ausgewählte Leute die ich gerne teeren und federn würde der Meinung sind, dass AMD nur in den Müll gehört. Und ohne diese Leute hätte ich nicht die Gelegenheit das hier in dieses Thema zu schreiben)


----------



## Quotient (20. Juni 2015)

Die News ist doch Käse und lässt AMD mal wieder schlecht dastehen.
Interne Zahlen kennt nur AMD selber und eine Aufspaltung kann ein Lösungsansatz sein und nun


----------



## keinnick (20. Juni 2015)

Quotient schrieb:


> Die News ist doch Käse und lässt AMD mal wieder schlecht dastehen.
> Interne Zahlen kennt nur AMD selber und eine Aufspaltung kann ein Lösungsansatz sein und nun



Warum ist die News "Käse"? AMD denkt nun einmal scheinbar darüber nach. Das ist IMHO schon eine News wert. PCGH hat es ja selbst auch aufgegriffen: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens


----------



## b5xen (20. Juni 2015)

Quotient schrieb:


> Die News ist doch Käse und lässt AMD mal wieder schlecht dastehen.
> Interne Zahlen kennt nur AMD selber und eine Aufspaltung kann ein Lösungsansatz sein und nun



Nunja, AMD ist ein Börsennotiertes Unternehmen. Somit müssen sie genaue Zahlen vorlegen, und das Quartalsweise.


----------



## Quotient (20. Juni 2015)

b5xen schrieb:


> Nunja, AMD ist ein Börsennotiertes Unternehmen. Somit müssen sie genaue Zahlen vorlegen, und das Quartalsweise.



Hallo b5xen, 
im Grunde hast du ja recht, nur das die Zahlen eben von Gestern oder Vorgestern sind und ein paar Bilanzierungstricks gehören auch dazu (klappern gehört zum Handwerk oder so.)... .

Grüße


----------



## PhilippSaal (20. Juni 2015)

Servus,

Ich wunder mich auch darüber das AMD so schlechte Zahlen hat.
Bei mir sind schon lange nur noch AMD-Gpus verbaut ........
Hoffe nur das sich AMD wieder aufrappelt ,wäre schade um so eine tolle Firma.

Also alle schön bei den Furys zuschlagen ^^


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (20. Juni 2015)

PhilippSaal schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich wunder mich auch darüber das AMD so schlechte Zahlen hat.
> Bei mir sind schon lange nur noch AMD-Gpus verbaut ........
> ...



Alle wissen das die HBM2 später kommen, also werden locker 50% auf HBM2 warten anstatt sofort HBM2 zu verbauen und ganze 100% kassieren.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. Juni 2015)

Ich fände es echt Schade wenn eine Firma wie AMD z.B Pleite ginge. Dann könnte Nvidia ja noch höhere Preise verlangen sehe ich das richtig ?


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2015)

X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Ich fände es echt Schade wenn eine Firma wie AMD z.B Pleite ginge. Dann könnte Nvidia ja noch höhere Preise verlangen sehe ich das richtig ?



wenns dann keinen Mitkonkurrenten gibt kommt das Kartellamt^^


----------



## freieswort (21. Juni 2015)

nvidia würde das nicht jucken, die müssen keine angst haben, der hauptgrund dafür ist intel, das ist ganz nebenbei der marktführer im gpu pc markt

außerdem würde bei einer amd pleite sofort jemand die gpu sparte kaufen, denn die ist richtig was wert und wichtiger noch konkurrenzfähig, das ist das filetstück von amd, man kann weiter machen wie zu ati zeiten, also wie es sein sollte

sieht man in anderen sparten auch hin und wieder, also macht euch nicht selbst verrückt, eine amd pleite ist nicht das ende sondern es werden nur die karten neu gemischt

samsung schwirrt ja schon lange um amd herum, würde mich nicht im geringsten wundern wenn sie den gpu bereich übernehmen


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (21. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube irgendwie an AMD... FM3 keine Module sondern RICHTIGE Kerne.. dann macht FuryX noch die TitanX platt. Joaaa bald werden AMD systeme NUR für gaming sein  P/L 4 The win !


----------



## Verminaard (21. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> P/L 4 The win !



Und was genau wird AMD machen, wenn sie das bessere Produkt haben, welches erstmal konkurrenzlos ist?
Genau das gleiche was sie mit den ersten FX CPU's gemacht haben. 
Auf P/L geschissen und Preis ganz dezent angehoben. Wieviel haben die damals gekostet? 1300, 1400?


----------



## Anoy1988 (21. Juni 2015)

mag vll sein das dan in erster zeit amd vll vorne sein könnte, jedoch haut intel so wie nvidia um einiges schneller ihre produkte raus oder haben neue produkte da....... oder gewisse gpu firmen wie evga oder galax die an nvidia karten das beste raushauen was geht.

Man siehe die rauskommende GALAX HOF LN2  GTX980TI an

What's Your Game?


16phasen GPU 3 phasen speicher die karte kommt ohne(wie man es auch nennt) extra die spannungsmod hinzulöten aufn markt............ ich bin ein totaler freund von AMD fury X is bestimmt ne geile karte vll zu wenig speicher aber da streiten sich die geister. auch vll gutes taktungspotenzial. Aber Wenn die galax HOF ln2 kommt was will die fury x da bitte gegen machen?? oder gegen eine EVGA Kingpin karte wenn die getaktet sind???
Ich denke da wird die fury nicht mithalten können, geschweige den solche extreme hersteller für AMD karten sprich custom PCB mit viel potenzial vermisse ich bei AMD


----------



## Eckism (21. Juni 2015)

Es ist wohl etwas weit hergeholt, ne höchstgezüchtete 980Ti für LN2 mit ner normalen Grafikkarte zu vergleichen.
Zumal die Preislich wohl nen gutes Stück über ner Titan X ist.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (21. Juni 2015)

Guck dir mal wie viel so eine KINGPIN oder Classified kostet  die kosten meist +50% drauf (+/-200€).


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2015)

Na und? Selbst eine WaKü für die Grafikkarte kaufen und diese zu takten ist nicht viel günstiger (wenn man nen geilen waterblock und hübsche fittings will) und dabei ist man sich nicht mal sicher ob die Karte so weit geht wie die hochgezüchteten KINGPIN usw. 
Da gehts bestimmt nicht um Preis/Leistung, wer eine Karte mit starkem OC ab Werk will, muss dafür auch blechen und tut es meist gerne.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juni 2015)

Da kann man sich auch gleich ne TitanX kaufen...die ist wenigstens nicht beschnitten und hat mehr Speicher und lässt sich auch gut takten.
Da halte ich ne 980Ti die teurer als ne TitanX ist eher sinnlos.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da kann man sich auch gleich ne TitanX kaufen...die ist wenigstens nicht beschnitten und hat mehr Speicher und lässt sich auch gut takten.
> Da halte ich ne 980Ti die teurer als ne TitanX ist eher sinnlos.



Die 980Ti liegt nur 1-2% hinter der Titan X was den Referenztakt angeht.
Durch bessere Kühllösungen wird die 980Ti aber mehr OC zulassen. Den Speicher der Titan braucht kein Mensch, die haben das gemacht weils halt ging. Auflösungen die den Speicher auch nur halbwegs belasten, zwingen den Chip in die Knie, selbst im SLI mit 3 Stück.
Das hat schon seinen Sinn, so eine 980Ti ist dann in Spielen schneller als eine Titan X. Und sieht nebenher besser aus und ist eventuell mit anderen netten Sachen wie dualBIOS ausgestattet.


----------



## b5xen (21. Juni 2015)

Wenn die Nano endlich kommt, und die Versprechungen erfüllt, und das zu einem angemessenen Preis, wäre es in jedem Fall die Rettung für AMD. Die Karte wäre der 970 'Killer'.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (21. Juni 2015)

b5xen schrieb:


> Wenn die Nano endlich kommt, und die Versprechungen erfüllt, und das zu einem angemessenen Preis, wäre es in jedem Fall die Rettung für AMD. Die Karte wäre der 970 'Killer'.



Meine Grammatik ist auch nicht so toll aber du hast "Killer" falsch geschrieben, richtig wäre es "Unendliche-Zerstörung".
Aber sei dir vergeben  40% aller Käufe landet eh bei der X70 Serie. Dann hätte AMD eiskalt Nvidia in die MuMu gekickt mit einem Zerstörungs-Effekt.


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Juni 2015)

Die Sache hat nur einen Haken. 75% Der Kunden in dem Preisbereich kaufen trotzdem die X70er Karten weil Nvidia drauf steht.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (21. Juni 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Die Sache hat nur einen Haken. 75% Der Kunden in dem Preisbereich kaufen trotzdem die X70er Karten weil Nvidia drauf steht.



Genauso wie mein "Onkel" der einen Hype auf Nvidia hat, egal das die Nvidia 350€ kostet und dafür kann er sich die beste P/L GPU kaufen (r9 290)... er sagt... die Nvidia verbraucht weniger Watt... >.> Are you serious ??? 1000Watt kostet ca. 15cent.. 1000/40watt = 25h (bis man 1000watt/h hat)... dann erst nach 25h zocken, also warte warte bisschen zu schnell die 25h muss man bei arbeitenden Leuten auch noch auf Tage teilen. Lets say.. hmm 5h pro Tag? 18@ home dann bis 24 zocken.. Läuft.. also 5 Tage =25h = 15cent... also brauchst du 1 Monat um 1€ zu sparren, für die bisschen Watt zahlst du 150€ mehr für eine Nvidia... ich mach gleich 360° no scope, insta' self klatscher aufs Maul -_-...


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber ne kWh kostet aktuell so um die 28ct....

Gehen wir von 7 Tagen die Woche á 2 Stunden den Tag aus und vergleicht eine Karte mit einem Verbrauch von 160W mit einer Karte die 230W verbraucht, kostet einen die 230W-Karte im Jahr 14€ mehr... Gut, das ist jetzt nicht sooo viel, über die Nutzungsdauer kommt da trotzdem ein ganz netter Betrag zusammen.

Ändert aber nix dran, dass die GTX970 zu teuer ist, da gebe ich dir recht. Zumal 160W Verbrauch auch seeeeeeeehr großzügig gerechnet ist, in der Praxis verbraucht ne R9 290 vielleicht 20 oder 30W mehr.

Was ich zu AMD sagen soll... Die CPUs sind ein ziemlicher Flop, die Grafikkarten ganz ok aber auch schon ziemlich alt. Ohne die Grafiksparte würde die CPU-Sparte aber vermutlich sofort sterben... Ob eine Spaltung sinnvoll ist? Vielleicht um die Bücher zu schönen. Aber Allgemein betrachtet? Nö.


----------



## b5xen (22. Juni 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was ich zu AMD sagen soll... Die CPUs sind ein ziemlicher Flop, die Grafikkarten ganz ok aber auch schon ziemlich alt. Ohne die Grafiksparte würde die CPU-Sparte aber vermutlich sofort sterben... Ob eine Spaltung sinnvoll ist? Vielleicht um die Bücher zu schönen. Aber Allgemein betrachtet? Nö.



Also alt sind die Fiji Karten ja nunmal bestimmt nicht mit ihrem HBM. Ob es da jetzt wirklich bei einer Karte die sogar mit einer Titan X konkurrieren soll nur 4GB RAM sein sollen steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber sollten es die Fury gegen die 980/Ti, die Fury X2 gegen die Titan X und die Nano gegen die 970 flächendeckend in den Benchmarks schaffen, liegt AMD vorne.
Die aktuellen AMD CPUs kann man, zumindest als Gamer, vergessen. Sollte die Zen Generation aber wie angekündigt den Abstand zu Intel aufholen, wäre AMD doch wieder ganz weit vorne. Und die Aufspaltung wieder aus aller Köpfe.
Momentan wäre eine Aufspaltung nur 'sinnvoll' um die Aktionäre zu beruhigen. Allerdings muss ich als tätiger Aktionär (nicht bei AMD, geschiedenen Intel) sagen muss, dass es mich nicht im geringsten beruhigen würde wenn solche Gerüchte die Runde machen.

P.S. Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juni 2015)

Mit alt war ja auch alles außer Fiji gemeint.

Und wenn AMDs Fiji-Karten kein Flop werden sollen sollte es nicht unbedingt ne Fury X2 benötigen damit man vor der Titan X liegt. Einglück ist es ja schon fast bestätigt dass die Fury XT oder wie die heißt vor der Titan X liegen wird.


----------



## Locuza (22. Juni 2015)

b5xen schrieb:


> Wenn die Nano endlich kommt, und die Versprechungen erfüllt, und das zu einem angemessenen Preis, wäre es in jedem Fall die Rettung für AMD. Die Karte wäre der 970 'Killer'.


600mm² vs. 400mm² und HBM vs. GDDR5, keine gute Ausgangslage um in dem Bereich eine Rettung darzustellen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Juni 2015)

AMD hat das dementiert, siehe: AMD Shoots Down Rumors Of Potential Breakup Or Spinoff


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Juni 2015)

Ein Aufspalten macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn.
Die GPU Sparte bei AMD ist eh mehr oder weniger selbstständig, da würde sich wenig bis nichts ändern und es würde nur Geld und Ressourcen verschlingen.
Ein Investor der bei AMD einsteigt würde da mehr bewirken.


----------



## Rurdo (22. Juni 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber ne kWh kostet aktuell so um die 28ct....



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber ich zahl ~10c/kWh  
Von den Amis muss man ja garnicht erst anfangen^^ ~2-5cent/kWh ist einfach pervers^^


----------



## Soulsnap (22. Juni 2015)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber ich zahl ~10c/kWh
> Von den Amis muss man ja garnicht erst anfangen^^ ~2-5cent/kWh ist einfach pervers^^



Also ich wohne in Deutschland. Und obwohl wir ne Menge Strom ins Ausland verkaufen, wo die Haushalte dann zwischen 10 und 13 cent/kwh zahlen, zahle ich hier 26cent/kwh ^^


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juni 2015)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> Ein Kauf von z.B. Samsung wäre wohl eine gute Möglichkeit, den Konzern wieder auf die Beine zu bringen..



Das ist reines Wunschdenken, woher soll denn das Geld kommen? 

Wer soviel Kohle versenkt hat, wird wohl schwerlich wieder zahlungskräftige Investoren finden.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (22. Juni 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist reines Wunschdenken, woher soll denn das Geld kommen?
> 
> Wer soviel Kohle versenkt hat, wird wohl schwerlich wieder zahlungskräftige Investoren finden.



JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...
Und was wenn AMD jetzt Nvidia RICHTIG klatscht weil zb der HBM sich 40% OCen lässt? und die GPU dann aus irgendeinem Grund GCN 1.3 hat und sich so wie TITAN X OCen lässt? Tia... dann kann AMD Nvidia auslachen. Man kann von 5% OC ausgehen oder sogar 40%.... no one knows... 2 Tage und dann wissen wir es. Ich kaufe mir wahrscheinlich die HBM2 GPUs... wenn ich schon 750€ versenken will dann richtig :p aber man muss auch beachten das durch solches "jaa ich warte noch ein Jahr" und immer so weiter, das AMD dadurch weniger Geld hat für die nächsten GPUs.. aber die sind dann selber schuld wenn die mit HBM2 angeben und das keiner bock auf HBM1 hat :3


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. Juni 2015)

Beruhig dich, wir werden sehen was Lisa mit der Firma macht. Denn eine Abspaltung einiger nicht benötigten Abteilung ist, wenn es sein muss, besser als sich von Intel aufzukaufen.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2015)

Intel wird sie nicht aufkaufen, das lässt keiner zu. Eher wird es Samsung oder jemand aus Fernost tun.


----------



## Salanto (22. Juni 2015)

Ich denke das Lisa es nicht in betracht zieht Teile des Unternehmens abzuspalten ^^ .Da halt ich es ja für warscheinlicher das Apple den Laden kauft und Saniert


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (22. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Beruhig dich, wir werden sehen was Lisa mit der Firma macht. Denn eine Abspaltung einiger nicht benötigten Abteilung ist, wenn es sein muss, besser als sich von Intel aufzukaufen.



Du musst mich nicht beruhigen weil ich nicht wütend bin. Ich werde wegen sowas nicht wütend.


----------



## Do Berek (22. Juni 2015)

Niemand wird hier aufgekauft oder gespalten!Ist doch schon längst dementiert:
AMD denkt über seine Aufspaltung nach (Update) - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net


----------



## blackout24 (7. Juli 2015)

AMD Aktien -15% heute. Langsam wirds echt günstig für Schnäppchenjäger.
https://www.google.com/finance?cid=327


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2015)

blackout24 schrieb:


> AMD Aktien -15% heute. Langsam wirds echt günstig für Schnäppchenjäger.
> https://www.google.com/finance?cid=327



Was willst Du denn für ein Schnäppchen jagen?


----------



## blackout24 (7. Juli 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn für ein Schnäppchen jagen?



Ich nicht aber Firmen die vielleicht interessiert sind AMD zu kaufen. AMD war davor schon nur 2 Mrd USD wert, was quasi garnix ist. Das hat Facebook für Instagram bezahlt was damals ne Firma von 13 Mann war.


----------



## Gwiel (7. Juli 2015)

Die Frage ist: falls AMD aufgekauft wird, ist der Käufer ein guter Käufer der AMD wieder konkurrenzfähig macht? *hoff*


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2015)

Gwiel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: falls AMD aufgekauft wird, ist der Käufer ein guter Käufer der AMD wieder konkurrenzfähig macht? *hoff*



Die Frage ist nicht, ob AMD jemand kauft. 

Die Frage ist, können potentielle Investoren gefunden werden,

welche da noch investieren.

Kohle wurde da schon genug versenkt.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

Gwiel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: falls AMD aufgekauft wird, ist der Käufer ein guter Käufer der AMD wieder konkurrenzfähig macht? *hoff*


naja es wird ma nich intel sein...soweit ich das inem englishen vorum mal telesen hate par monate zurück ...
di wollen amd schon einige zeit einkaufen...jedoch löst der staat das iwi nicht zu und die helfen amd bzw es gibt nen ofizielen verbot für intwl amd zu kaufen oda so....
kp obs stimte...hab da nicht weitergeforscht^^


----------



## Schinken (7. Juli 2015)

Man nennt es Kartellamt, und ja, die würden Intel den Kauf verbieten. Der Sinn der Sache ist ein Monopol zu verhindern. 
Ich glaube aber nicht dass Intel es jemals versucht hat und sich das Kartellamt (bzw. das amerikanische Pendant) jemals damit beschäftigen musste, weil Intel sehr gut weiß, dass sie nicht den einzigen anderen, ernsthaften x86-Hersteller aufkaufen dürften.

Zur News: Muss mich wirklich Firmenpolitik interessieren weil mich Hardware interessiert? Die Firma tut was sie tut, und ich kaufe das Produkt was ich brauche, wenn ich es brauche, ausgesucht nach persönlichen ANforderungen und P/L. Warum ich über die wirtschaftliche Situation innerhalb irgendwelcher Hardwarefirmen informiert sein muss erschließt sich mir nicht. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Sind wir in einem Hardware- oder Wirtschaftsforum?


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

Bitte seht euch diesen Elbrus an,
wenn der mit 4 Cores der VLIW Architektur x86 emulieren kann, wer braucht in späterer Zukunft noch nativ x86.

Das ist mMn. nichts anderes als festhalten bis geht nicht mehr, egal ob I oder A.
man hält einfach daran fest bis endgültig was neues her muss

IBM oder ARM wird wohl in Zukunft das Rennen machen


----------



## Euda (14. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Genauso wie mein "Onkel" der einen Hype auf Nvidia hat, egal das die Nvidia 350€ kostet und dafür kann er sich die beste P/L GPU kaufen (r9 290)... er sagt... die Nvidia verbraucht weniger Watt... >.> Are you serious ??? 1000Watt kostet ca. 15cent.. 1000/40watt = 25h (bis man 1000watt/h hat)... dann erst nach 25h zocken, also warte warte bisschen zu schnell die 25h muss man bei arbeitenden Leuten auch noch auf Tage teilen. Lets say.. hmm 5h pro Tag? 18@ home dann bis 24 zocken.. Läuft.. also 5 Tage =25h = 15cent... also brauchst du 1 Monat um 1€ zu sparren, für die bisschen Watt zahlst du 150€ mehr für eine Nvidia... ich mach gleich 360° no scope, insta' self klatscher aufs Maul -_-...



Das schreib' ich doch immer wieder. Darüber hinaus sind fünf Stunden pro Tag, hochgerechnet auf Monat oder Jahr und dann ausschließlich im Lastbetrieb noch vollkommenen utopisch.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Das schreib' ich doch immer wieder. Darüber hinaus sind fünf Stunden pro Tag, hochgerechnet auf Monat oder Jahr und dann ausschließlich im Lastbetrieb noch vollkommenen utopisch.


wiso sind 5h auslastzng am tag unwarscheinlich?
ich komm da ca. jeden abend drauf mitm zocken nach der arbeit...

aber bei p/l is nv aktuel nicht so der bringer...schon seit einiger zeit nimmer^^


----------



## Euda (14. Juli 2015)

Überleg' mal: Klar hast du an vielen Werktagen deinen Feierabend oder am Wochenende deine Freizeit, welche du regelmäßig für Gaming nutzen kannst. Doch hast du nicht nebenbei auch stressige Tage, an denen nicht mehr an PC & Internet zu denken ist, ein soziales Leben oder verreist du mindestens einmal pro Jahr? Hochgerechnet auf ein Jahr (bei vielen auch auf einen Monat– mag ich behaupten) sind fünf Stunden pro Tag, neben der unrealistischen Bedingung, dass die GPU immer mit Volllast läuft, einfach 'ne etwas zu gewagte Rechnung.


----------



## nicyboy (14. Juli 2015)

hmm meine karte läuft unter last am tag vielleicht eine stunde  Ich kann die gtx 980ti auch nicht auslasten und bitte fragt mich nicht warum ich sie habe


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Überleg' mal: Klar hast du an vielen Werktagen deinen Feierabend oder am Wochenende deine Freizeit, welche du regelmäßig für Gaming nutzen kannst. Doch hast du nicht nebenbei auch stressige Tage, an denen nicht mehr an PC & Internet zu denken ist, ein soziales Leben oder verreist du mindestens einmal pro Jahr? Hochgerechnet auf ein Jahr (bei vielen auch auf einen Monat– mag ich behaupten) sind fünf Stunden pro Tag, neben der unrealistischen Bedingung, dass die GPU immer mit Volllast läuft, einfach 'ne etwas zu gewagte Rechnung.


naja da komts nu auf den sozialen gegeben heiten an 
meine freundin und ichzocken halt gerne...wir zocken zsam...meine freundin manchnal auch mit^^ und wen das soziale zusamentrefen zu.eist in games statfindet und man wi ich reisen hast, komst bestimt auf 5h 
natürlich trifft man sich auch so... mal zum benchen oder so...aber da die hauptleidenschaft von uns alen zocken ist trofft man skch meist so^^
also sag nich unrealistisch...is ima ne sache der gegebenheiten


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (14. Juli 2015)

Diskutiert ihr immer noch? Lisa hat doch gesagt das Sie nichts spaltet...


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juli 2015)

Was soll sie denn sonst sagen?


----------

